# someone with a 360?



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

come play with me please 

forza, COD4/5, grid, gimme a shout:driver:


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

lol, wud do mate but not got xbox live set up yet !

And cheering on Leeds at the min lol


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63745


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

i'll play a couple of games on cod 5 if you want?

Daniel


----------



## perks (Aug 13, 2008)

Mine's just diedwith an E74 error. She's been a loyal friend for 5 years now so can't grumble.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

perks said:


> Mine's just diedwith an E74 error. She's been a loyal friend for 5 years now so can't grumble.


Have you tried doing the towel trick? 
I've never had to but heard it can work. If you can get it going again it might be worth doing the 12v fan mod afterwards.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

sure thing daniel, add me when you can.

doriftu kingu


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Is e74 error not the dvd drive?


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

"Officially, Microsoft calls E74 a "general hardware failure" although it seems to be a video error. In some cases, the cause is reported to be a bad video cable while others blame the HANA video scaler chip."

Although watching several vids it appears the towel technique works.


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

The towel trick WILL kill the xbox. You need to do a proper RRoD fix to repair it. The E74 is down to dry solder joints cracking, and normally occurs after the RRoD.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've re-soldered the main components in my 360 anyway just in case  As I said though, the 12v fan mod is worth doing, then using a potentiometer you can control your fan speed (as long as you have a 5v feed in as well, I spliced into the dvd power)


----------

